# B1 Brazilian Passat GTS Pointer 1986 Restoration



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm restoring a B1 Passat GTS Pointer, after 1 and a half year we finally painted it and started to assemble it back, here is a video showing nearly every stage of the bodywork:





Here are some photos of the re-assembly, starting with the mechanic, everything we are putting back is new or restored:
























(We fixed the scratches on the paint that apear in this picture) 








































(The carburator will be replaced with a NOS, we just put that to test the engine):

























































































With the custom-made 15 inch Snowflakes mounted:









First engine start:





First side polished:









The electrician installing the wiring harness, NOS:

















Yesterday, after painting the black parts:

































This should be the final result, the pictures are from my friend's 1987 Passat GTS Pointer (exept for some details the 87 is equal to the 86):

































From the same owner, the silver one is 1986:

















If someone want to see the entire topic with day-to-day stages, from first day to now: http://www.hpdopassat.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=13877

Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

FFFffffffffuuuuuuccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk that is Awesome! :beer:


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

Really nice work! Virtually no one in the US would put that amount of effort into a B1 restoration. Nice to know there are some people who will. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

eurowner said:


> FFFffffffffuuuuuuccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk that is Awesome! :beer:


 Thanks! :beer: 



vedipus said:


> Really nice work! Virtually no one in the US would put that amount of effort into a B1 restoration. Nice to know there are some people who will.
> 
> :thumbup:


 In the US, from what I see, it was just a ordinary car, but here this version of B1 was one of the best sports cars we have in the 80', and a car exactly like this was my dad´s first car, thats why we gave so much effort to this car and will never sell it. 

Thanks! 

------------------------------ 
Some pictures from this week, we started putting everything together: 
















































































































































Even this transparent holder is NOS :laugh: 









Thanks!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Holy cow! These weren't that clean when new! 

Totally amazing! :heart:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Dedication, Effort, Love....... Beautiful work.......I love it. 

lindo, trabalho 100% maravilhoso, tabem sou assim, sempre crapicho nos meus trabalhos, do valor as minhas coisas...... meus parabens pra vc pelo trabalho suado com um resultado maravilhoso, espetacular :thumbup:


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

Iroczgirl said:


> Holy cow! These weren't that clean when new!
> 
> Totally amazing! :heart:


 Thanks! Everything we put in the car is or look like new, exactly to the car look like new. 




zwogti said:


> Dedication, Effort, Love....... Beautiful work.......I love it.
> 
> lindo, trabalho 100% maravilhoso, tabem sou assim, sempre crapicho nos meus trabalhos, do valor as minhas coisas...... meus parabens pra vc pelo trabalho suado com um resultado maravilhoso, espetacular :thumbup:


 Thanks! I'm trying to do the best I can and I think it will worth the work! 

Seu português é muito bom, você é brasileiro?


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. And, having been designed by Giorgetto Giugiaro in Italy, IMO it's especially appropriate in bright red; really beautiful! Thanks for sharing pictures of your excellent work and finished masterpiece.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's glorious my friend. Great work. Wish i'd be able to do something similar to my GT someday.

Where are you from, by the way?


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

rodrigoromao said:


> That's glorious my friend. Great work. Wish i'd be able to do something similar to my GT someday.
> 
> Where are you from, by the way?





borellsoffun said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


Thanks! And congratulations for the GT, for me it is the best sport version of the Gol, and I'm from Serafina Corrêa-RS.




krautwhlz said:


> Absolutely amazing. And, having been designed by Giorgetto Giugiaro in Italy, IMO it's especially appropriate in bright red; really beautiful! Thanks for sharing pictures of your excellent work and finished masterpiece.
> 
> J.R.
> SoCal


I think red is the best color for this version of the Passat, the others are great, but this one is amazing!

Thanks!



GRIMwagon said:


> Absolutely incredible!


Thanks! I'm trying to do the best!

---------------------------
This week we started to apply the thermal/acustic isolation:

























Rear window:









And today we put the stripes:









































Thanks!


----------



## DasTeknoViking (May 25, 2008)

Awesome project! Passat owner myself except B4 gen 

Sent from USS Enterprise


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Seu português é muito bom, você é brasileiro?[/QUOTE]


sim, sou, mais minha escrita em portugues esta ficando meio inferrujado :laugh:

eu sempre estou do outro lado desse site, do nada apertei algo errado aqui e veio pra esse lado aqui, ai vi algo dizendo B1 Brazilian Passat.... ai eu disse OPA... deixa eu ver o que esta pegando aqui :laugh:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

where did you source all the parts for this, looks like you have lots of NOS stuff going on there. Please message me with details i'm in need of quite a few items as i have a B1 eurospec Passat and i see some goodies i'd love to get my hands on.

Incredible work guys, i can see lots of love was put into this.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

He is in Brazil IIRC and they have all kinds of parts for the B1 and B2 cars....


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

DasTeknoViking said:


> Awesome project! Passat owner myself except B4 gen
> 
> Sent from USS Enterprise


Thanks! It's good to see you liked it!



zwogti said:


> sim, sou, mais minha escrita em portugues esta ficando meio inferrujado :laugh:
> 
> eu sempre estou do outro lado desse site, do nada apertei algo errado aqui e veio pra esse lado aqui, ai vi algo dizendo B1 Brazilian Passat.... ai eu disse OPA... deixa eu ver o que esta pegando aqui :laugh:


Nem é tanto, seu português é bem melhor que meu ingles. :laugh:

Abraço.



Moshua said:


> where did you source all the parts for this, looks like you have lots of NOS stuff going on there. Please message me with details i'm in need of quite a few items as i have a B1 eurospec Passat and i see some goodies i'd love to get my hands on.
> 
> Incredible work guys, i can see lots of love was put into this.





xthechadx said:


> He is in Brazil IIRC and they have all kinds of parts for the B1 and B2 cars....


Unfortunately its hard to find NOS trim parts, there are exceptions, but most of the parts are rare, and cost a lot... We have lots of mechanical parts, they produce until now quality parts for the B1s, but tell me what you need and I tell you how you can get.

Thanks!

-----------------------------
Mirrors in place:









Putting the rest of the stripes:









































Putting the last insulation layer:

















The fuel port from inside the fender:









Trying the dashboard:

















The NOS steering wheel, this was hard to find:









Front with the bumper:









New carburator, it's better than the original, but looks the same: :laugh:

























Thanks!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Great work. Just sent you a PM regarding the work that's been done.


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

rodrigoromao said:


> Great work. Just sent you a PM regarding the work that's been done.


 Replied, check your inbox! 

----------------- 
We've done a lot since last post, the car is pratically ready, here we trying the carpet: 









Installing all the eletrical parts: 

















NOS windscreen: 

















Trunk: 









Hood in place: 









Hood lamp: 









The badge with the version in the place: 









Rear bumper: 

































"Alcool" sticker, this car uses E100 Ethanol, as original: 









Another sticker: 

















Rubber stripe and badges: 

































Mounting the rest of the interior: 

















































Leaving the body shop to go do some ajustments on the engine, the first ride since we disassembled it!  

























We finished the car 20:30 of the saturday, finished washing 23:30 and got it ready for the city car show on Sunday, without license plates and with only 10 kilometers in the odometer: :laugh: 

































































































































Streching it's legs after 1 1/2 years without running: 

















It's not 100% ready, we need to do some ajustments and details, but now it runs! 

Thanks!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm speachless, really. 

PM'd


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Its so clean and perfect its unreal, amazed by this one for sure, glad to see people still restoring cars properly


----------



## Germaniack (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello
The US style front With "4 eyed" headlamps on these car, can it be used on and Audi 4000?
Ore maybe on a 1977 Audi Fox?
Does anybody know about that.

I wouls like the fornt on my 1983 Audi 80

thanks
Svein
NORWAY


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

rodrigoromao said:


> I'm speachless, really.
> 
> PM'd


Thanks!
PM replyed. 



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Its so clean and perfect its unreal, amazed by this one for sure, glad to see people still restoring cars properly


It was hard, but now that we finished we can look to the car and see that all the effort worth!

Thanks!



Germaniack said:


> Hello
> The US style front With "4 eyed" headlamps on these car, can it be used on and Audi 4000?
> Ore maybe on a 1977 Audi Fox?
> Does anybody know about that.
> ...


Only the 83/89 Brazilian Passat got this front, I know it's plug and play in Audi 80s with this front (used in the 79/83 BR Passat):









And maybe on the 1977 Audi Fox, the front panel looks to be the same too.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Amazing Work!*

Wow! 
What awesome work!
You guys did an amazing job!
It bet it is so much fun to drive!
Brent


----------



## Fuscaors (Jun 8, 2013)

After a long time, i'm back with news! The car is ready now, so I brought some pictures:

























































1000 KMs!









Second "square VWs" city meet, we got over 150 cars from all over the state:

























































































































After 1300 Kms and 6 months the first oil change, and new cars need to do that in the dealer! 

























































The last photos I took, from last week:

































And in some weeks I'll have a surprise for you, it will worth the wait!
Thanks!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I love it when I see updates in this thread.

I can't wait to see what comes next!!!


----------

